# ID Application Tracking?



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi I applied for my SA ID on 1 December 2016, I'd like to know if there's a way of tracking the application. I only received an SMS on the day that I applied acknowledging receipt of my application. And also i've seen here people say that they received their ID numbers how and where does one get it from. Thanks. The online tracking is not working on the DHA site and also the sms tracking requires an ID number.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

You track with the reference number on the application form or go back to your office of application and get the ID number.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks a lot. have u received your ID chris.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

No i applied end of october. It has been at marriages since 7 november. I have stopped calling DHA. Too tiring

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

That's the response i got as well. Its at the marriages stage whatever that means. I will call again when its been 3 months.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

I will update if mine changes but i have stopped checking

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ya i'm sure we can wait a little more, i will let u know if there's any change as well.

Good day.


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

Any changes so far?



Ebenezar1 said:


> Ya i'm sure we can wait a little more, i will let u know if there's any change as well.
> 
> Good day.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

No change so far. and I'm looking at getting a home loan. Yet I need this ID.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

My ID left marriages on friday 17 Feb after 3 months there


Waiting now for it to go to printing


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Congrats, Really it takes a long time for married people. Mine is still at marriages went to the DHA on 1 Feb to collect the ID number.


----------

